# Cannondale Six Carbon 2010-2011



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

What's your experience with the recent Cannondale Six bikes? BikeRadar gave a rave review in its Bike of the Year issue (April 2010), praising the combination of stiffness and comfort. Were they right? How have the frames held up (fractures, cracks, and so forth)?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Get a Supersix or a CAAD 10. The Six is one of the only Cdales I would not have.


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

No, thanks. Looks like the Carbon bikes were replaced by (2011) the SuperSix Ultegra and 105, and (2012) the SuperSix 3, 4, 5, and 6. Do the newer bikes have the same frame as the Six Carbon bikes, or is it the same as the SuperSix?


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Devastator said:


> Get a Supersix or a CAAD 10. The Six is one of the only Cdales I would not have.


So maybe you could be more specific about what you don't like ?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Steelguy said:


> So maybe you could be more specific about what you don't like ?


I felt the purpose of the Six was to provide a carbon bike for people that had to have a cheap carbon bike. It costs less to make than a Systemsix, yet its performance was a couple steps back. It is the bike that replaced the System. It wasnt as stiff, was heavier even though it was full carbon and the System as half alu/carbon. 

The Supersix is better than the Six in every way, lighter, stiffer, more stable, better ride. If the price is too much then Id still get a CAAD 10 or 9 over a Six. Groups dont matter I still would do a 105 Super or CAAD over a Six with Red. Bottom line is the Six is not an option for me. Id sooner get a Specialized or possibly even a Trek before I owned a Six.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Love Cannondale, but the names are confusing...

Six
Six carbon
Super six
System Six
Six13
And probably others I've not heard of.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Devastator said:


> The Supersix is better than the Six in every way, lighter, stiffer, more stable, better ride. If the price is too much then Id still get a CAAD 10 or 9 over a Six. Groups dont matter I still would do a 105 Super or CAAD over a Six with Red. Bottom line is the Six is not an option for me. Id sooner get a Specialized or possibly even a Trek before I owned a Six.



This. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Devastator said:


> I felt the purpose of the Six was to provide a carbon bike for people that had to have a cheap carbon bike.


This.



Devastator said:


> It is the bike that replaced the System.


Not this. The SuperSix was the replacement of the SystemSix.

The Six was never intended to be a high end bike, it was just as you said, market wanted carbon, it was made for people who absolutely have to have carbon just to say they do. It's probably a bike Cannondale shouldn't have made if you ask me but everyone else was doing it (and are still doing) so they pretty much had to. The CAAD9 were cheaper but much better, it's just that it wasn't made of carbon which was not fashionable! Thankfully, Cannondale figured it out. Better have a high performance alloy frame than a so-so carbon one.

The Six is not a bad bike, it's just a pretty boring, heavy one. I would pay more for a CAAD than a Six.


----------



## REMADD (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, this is my first post but I thought I might give a different view. Last year I purchased a 2010 CAAD9 4 (Rival) in BBQ black. It is stock with the exception of the brakes which are also Rival. A few months later I purchased a 2010 6 Carbon 3 (Ultegra) that also had the brakes changed to match the rest of the group. I like both bikes although the ride is smoother with the 6 on the roads in my area. I do not feel penalized by either one in regards to acceleration, speed, and handling. If I had to choose between one or the other I would keep the 6, but I would rather sell my car and keep both. No doubt the Super Six has a better frame and I could have bought one of those instead but I just liked the 6 really well (the white, black and nu blue paint job looks nice too). If my memory is correct the 6 weighed about a half pound more than the CAAD9, but part of that might be Rival vs. Ultegra. Honestly, I really don't get too caught up in the weight of a bike as long as it is reasonable. The biggest problem I have is deciding which one am I going to ride on a given day.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

REMADD said:


> Yes, this is my first post but I thought I might give a different view. Last year I purchased a 2010 CAAD9 4 (Rival) in BBQ black. It is stock with the exception of the brakes which are also Rival. A few months later I purchased a 2010 6 Carbon 3 (Ultegra) that also had the brakes changed to match the rest of the group. I like both bikes although the ride is smoother with the 6 on the roads in my area. I do not feel penalized by either one in regards to acceleration, speed, and handling. If I had to choose between one or the other I would keep the 6, but I would rather sell my car and keep both. No doubt the Super Six has a better frame and I could have bought one of those instead but I just liked the 6 really well (the white, black and nu blue paint job looks nice too). If my memory is correct the 6 weighed about a half pound more than the CAAD9, but part of that might be Rival vs. Ultegra. Honestly, I really don't get too caught up in the weight of a bike as long as it is reasonable. The biggest problem I have is deciding which one am I going to ride on a given day.


From the experience of swapping wheels with buddy "to see," you'd really have to put the same tire and same pressure to test that smoother feel.

Frame material/design, Al vs Carbon steer tube, bars are all factors. I think tire size/make/pressure are more obvious


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

There is no 2011 as far as the Six goes - it was replaced with the SuperSix. I had a 2010 and put about 5,000 miles on it before it was destroyed in a crash. It was a good bike but it didn't compare to the SuperSix. When the review you mention was written, it was a great bang for the buck but with the SuperSix pricing starting around $2K in 2011, the game has changed. Go for the SuperSix.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

caad9er said:


> Love Cannondale, but the names are confusing...
> 
> Six
> Six carbon
> ...


...and the Heavy Metal version, 666. :aureola:


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> There is no 2011 as far as the Six goes - it was replaced with the SuperSix.


It's my impression that the SuperSix 105 and SuperSix Ultegra use the same frame as the 2010 Six Carbon; only the name has changed. Ditto for the 2012 SuperSix 3, 4, 5, and 6. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Steelguy said:


> It's my impression that the SuperSix 105 and SuperSix Ultegra use the same frame as the 2010 Six Carbon; only the name has changed. Ditto for the 2012 SuperSix 3, 4, 5, and 6. Can anyone confirm this?


Absolutely not! I don't know where you heard or read that. The Supersix is a completely different frame from the Six. It looks nothing like it. The Supersix used to be the high end frame and has trickled down to the lower end carbon models making them a great value for the money. The Supersix frame has not changed since 2010. Perhaps that's why you're confused.

The name "SuperSix" goes with the frame - meaning all the bikes in the SuperSix line-up use the exact same frame. There also used to be a Supersix HM (High Modulus carbon fiber) which was basically the same frame as the SuperSix just made out of higher grade CF. The HM was discontinued for 2012 and was replaced with the SuperSix EVO which is a new design utilizing new and improved CF. All the EVO bikes use the same frame. All the CAAD10's also use the same frame.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Steelguy said:


> It's my impression that the SuperSix 105 and SuperSix Ultegra use the same frame as the 2010 Six Carbon; only the name has changed. Ditto for the 2012 SuperSix 3, 4, 5, and 6. Can anyone confirm this?


You are wrong, a Supersix is a Supersix, a Six is a Six. The standard mod Supersix is the same Supersix used for 2010 and 2011 as well as 2012. There is not HM Supersix anymore its the Evo. Six is gone.


----------



## REMADD (Mar 31, 2011)

Unless you are looking at a used or 2010 leftover Six chances are that it is really a Super Six and you should consider buying it. As stated already the 2011 is outfitted better than the 2012 will be at a better price. Stay away from a 2009 Six as it is not the same as the 2010. My LBS had one of the 2009 models leftover last year…not good.

By the way jlandry, the 666 has already been made but Cannondale just referred to it as the 6. Just ask Devastator.


----------



## RC Rider (Nov 29, 2011)

What is the stiffness diff between supersix 105 and the HM CF?


----------



## RC Rider (Nov 29, 2011)

oops, should be supersix 5.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

it's more responsive. i feel like i ride faster on my supersix hi-mod because it's lighter, stiffer and yet more comfortable than my previous fuji sst. i just have mine for only a week now so i cant comment about its durability.


----------



## RC Rider (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks Red. I am leaning towards the SS 3.


----------



## Doctor Mabuse (Jan 17, 2011)

Two years on, and obviously the Six has been superceded by two generations of SuperSix, so this thread is probably only useful now as a reference for someone looking to buy second-hand.

In answer to the OP's question I can only report (in my humble and rather limited experience) that my 2010 Six Carbon6 is still as comfortable as the day I first rode it and the frame seems to have held up well, although I have only had it 1.5yrs and done around 6,000km on it (on rough roads and in all weathers).

Whatever Cannondale's thinking with the target market for this bike (beginning amateurs like me no doubt), it seemed to suit my needs well and still does; I think the review was right to praise the bike for what it was. At the time I bought mine the SuperSix was quite a bit more expensive and almost certainly overkill for a weekend warrior like me.


----------



## Epic1219 (Nov 4, 2012)

I know I'm a little late to the game here, but I'd like to share my experience with the 2010 Cannondale Six Carbon. To start, I paid about $1200 second-hand for mine about a year ago, and I do not regret the purchase at all. I am primarily a competitive mountain biker, so I was just looking for a decent road bike for the days I couldn't make it to the trail; however, I feel I got so much more than that. I test road many new options in the $1500-2000 range, but nothing felt as racey and compliant as the Cannondale. It was about 18.5lbs when I first obtained it, but after throwing on new Ultegra shifters, derailleurs, new 105 brakes, a Sram Force crankset, and new wheels (all of which I bought at a serious discount), it's sitting at 16.5lbs. After riding the Cannondale 6 through last summer until now, I have nearly been converted to a "roadie". When I mash on the pedals, the bike flies. To say this bike is not great is nonsense. Sure, it's not as light as the Supersix, but the difference is not much. It's more compliant than the CAADs, yet it's still super-stiff. Even before the upgrades, the bike was phenomenal. I've also had cycling friends shocked with how well it rides and tracks. Sure, the serious roadies will play it down, but they generally stop after you tear past them on a climb or a sprint. It's also a great feeling to know that I saved a ton of cash, have a fantastic bike, and was able to buy my wife a Synapse using some of the money left over.


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for writing, and thanks for such a great post.


----------

